# Best Beauty Box



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey everybody!  I am searching for a monthly beauty box but really don't know where to even begin!  I want to see what your favorites are.  I am looking for a good selection of hair, beauty + makeup.  Thanks and have a lovely rest of your day!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't sub to any, personally.

What country do you live in? Any box recs you get are going to depend on that.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I don't sub to any, personally.
> 
> What country do you live in? Any box recs you get are going to depend on that.



Thanks for responding!   The US.


----------



## macgirliegirl (Feb 22, 2016)

InSearchOfPerfectSkin said:


> Hey everybody!  I am searching for a monthly beauty box but really don't know where to even begin!  I want to see what your favorites are.  I am looking for a good selection of hair, beauty + makeup.  Thanks and have a lovely rest of your day!



Im so glad you asked because I am searching for the same thing. Can't wait to hear what others say


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

macgirliegirl said:


> Im so glad you asked because I am searching for the same thing. Can't wait to hear what others say


Thanks, Girlie!  Hope others respond so we can find ours!


----------



## deedrr (Mar 3, 2016)

The only one I have tried was the popsugar must have box but it wasn't exclusively makeup. I loved it but I unsubscribed because I have too much stuff I don't need.


----------



## macgirliegirl (Apr 25, 2016)

I signed up for Play by Sephora and was wait listed. A few days ago I received an email to start receiving the beauty box in May. I'm so excited!


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a subscription with iPSY, and got my first box this month. Its actually really nice! Not only that but i just joined Birchbox and I'm currently on this huge wait list for Sephora's beauty box. After some research those are the only three I think are really nice and worth the monthly charge.


----------



## Hali43 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have tried glossy box and canceled because it didn't have enough cosmetic items.  I've also tried birchbox and canceled that subscription as well.  I'm currently trying out a new subscription box, Cosmetics, Makeup, Skincare, Monthly Beauty Box | Sweet Sparkle.  Maybe this will interest you?  Good Luck!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

I have Birchbox and LOVE it, some months I get stuff I don't need/use but hopefully I can swap it! Most months though I love everything.
I also just subscribed to Boxycharm and it is AMAZING! $21/month for over $100+ worth of makeup!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Also, I didn't like Ipsy or BeautyBox5, too young for me (products seemed more towards teens). Allure beauty box is okay.
Play by Sephora loks great, just starting next month!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 22, 2019)

I recently signed up for the Allure box, but wonder what boxes are the best these days.  There are so many to choose from, I don't know which other to get.


----------

